# Dually rear end .............. how about dually front end



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

i got a half ton ford straight six stick shift that ii got a dual rear wheel set up from jc whitney. wanted to know of anyone put a dual wheel set up on front also for added traction. i dont drive the truck on road much so tire wear aint a problem. lets hear yuor thoughts on this anyone done it before?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

and we can leave it if the discussion remains decent...so, no attacking one another, calling each other names, using uncalled for (vulgar) language, etc.

thanks :waving:


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

turning would be awfull i would think. clearance issues between rim and tie rod would ruin your idea before it got started if i am correct. could be fun though. i thought duallys were awfull in snow and grass, not enough pressure to the ground . think snow shoe or high heel stepping on you.


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

what about if it had chains. i have chains on the rear and they help alot. the extra wheel bolts to the lug nuts you dont use dually wheels you use single rear wheel wheels that bolt together. not the recessed dually wheel that hits the tirerods


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I want to see it. Haha if it works it will be kind of cool. It will need alot of custom fab. work but if your good at it I dont see why you can make it work some how.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Michael J. Donovan;1531849 said:


> and we can leave it if the discussion remains decent...so, no attacking one another, calling each other names, using uncalled for (vulgar) language, etc.
> 
> thanks :waving:


What for you wiped out my post? It was 100% civil, intended to be helpful, and was far from slanderous. Not that it mattered, I just dont like to be painted with a broad brush.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

go for it. worst thing that happens is you wasted some money. oddity items are always fun to see. its stupid yes, but so are a lot of things. try it out. report back.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

trustyrusty;1531876 said:


> What for you wiped out my post? It was 100% civil, intended to be helpful, and was far from slanderous. Not that it mattered, I just dont like to be painted with a broad brush.


I removed the thread not just your post and this one is a fresh start...I mean let's keep it decent moving forward


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

I got the rear kit from jc whitney. it takes the stock wheel from a singlle wheel truck and allows you to bolt a second single wheel next to it. basically long lug nits to tie the wheels together with a 5 lug machines spacer to keep the long nuts from twisting. i will post pictures soon have to use my friends camera. its not like the dually rims where they are offset and the wheel hits the other wheel. its basically a spacer between wheels that holds them together and to the original lug nuts its pretty cool


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

anways guys lets not side track this thread people got out of hand on the last one and this ones gonna be fine. keep it under the topic and lets hear ideas. im going to make a u tube video to show how cool the read setup is that i have when i borrow a camera


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.jcwhitney.com/rugged-rid...eChRug976524&gclid=CMatltmFibQCFUOK4AoduXoAKA

they are same as these you just lengthen the orignal studs and slip these over the wheel then put the bolt on then you have a 6 inch spacer that you bolt the second wheel to and bingo your [email protected] mine are thicker then these they are about 6-8 inches fat.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

You say you want it for traction, but I had an uncle that had a duely plow truck and would pull one of the duels off each side for the winter to get better traction. With the extra width, you will ride up over the hard pack more than break through it with a single narrow tire. If you do it, i would also like to see pics. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

excellent point i run chains on the back and real meety tires. i have powerking tires they are army truck tires real aggresive. without the chains its not as good as with the chains. i had a problem pushing the blade with a single rear wheel so i added the dual and it def helped in moderate condtions. il have to do a comparison single vs double traction one storm il take a tire off and see how it plows.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

if you look at snow and ice tires, they are very narrow. reason being is because the less amount of tire contacting the road, the lbs per sq inch of pressure increases. ever seen a fertalizer spreader with three tires like the ones monster trucks use? they use those wide "FLOATER" tires so they dont compact the dirt in the fields. wide tires dont compact, thats why tractor tires are soo wide, because they float, not much pressure on the ground. so the dually tire setup acts the same way, not as much traction unless maybe its really soupy mud and then twice the tread lugs digging would help.

like i said, think of someone stepping on your chest with snow shoes on, it wouldnt hurt at all really. now, have someone step on you using the heel of a stilleto, that would possibly peirce your chest and kill you, for sure it would hurt. reason being is that the pressure exerted of say a 100 pound person is spread over a large area with snowshoes, and a very concentrated area with a high heel. and that pressure is what gives your truck traction. so without pressure into the ground, you are floating on top and not pushing down to get traction.

hope you get what im saying.


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

excellent point

so maybe i should look for larger and thinner tires with chains isstead of extra tires. makes sense now. thank you.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

correct. skinny tires with chains will go much farther


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

ok im going to try runnin single wheel next storm see how it goes before i spend money on the dual front wheel kit


----------



## MRP (Dec 6, 2012)

We put duals all the way around a Subaru. It would go almost anywhere but was basically uncontrollable. If you weren't really really careful with the steering wheel it would take your arm off. I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Once again, with wheel camber and clearance would make this not practical. Beside, in snow you don't want wide tires, narrow tires are better for traction.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

also, with the dual tires on the front you would have to trim the bumper and fender at the wheel opening to get any turning radius without the tire hitting body parts.

while it may seem like a good idea, it will not work. tall skinny tires with chains is the way to go.


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

was the duals on the subaru for fun or was it a project. i can see how if one side grapped and the other was spinning it could take ur arm off haha!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Subscribed so I can see the pictures.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

dfd9;1534162 said:


> Subscribed so I can see the pictures.


This was posted in the Canadian thread a few days ago...


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

That'll work great on a 150 with a plow!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

dfd9;1534176 said:


> That'll work great on a 150 with a plow!


Agreed! And this reminds me of somebody......


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

that dodge is one serious rig i like it alot


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

my f150 wont look that bad that fo sho!


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

BigBladePusher;1536584 said:


> that dodge is one serious rig i like it alot


But serves no purpose.


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

i think its cool thats purpose enough for me!


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Its cool but tires are to expensive as it is


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

So any pics of the 150?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

that dodge was built for the SEMA show a year or so ago. 
it served no purpose other than to be a show truck, and was taken apart after the show was over.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

tjctransport;1536761 said:


> that dodge was built for the SEMA show a year or so ago.
> it served no purpose other than to be a show truck, and was taken apart after the show was over.


For crying out loud, quit ruining the guy's fantasy.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Subscribed, if the second set of tires are far enough out you might not have to cut anything but I would love to see the finished product also if I were gonna do something like this I would put the biggest power steering pump humanly possible in the truck, I would think the stock one a would be prone to burning out with all that extra rubber on the ground


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

I ordered the spacers! I took the rears off and tried them on the front and it worked awesome i will post pictures when they are installed


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

and remember this is a yard rig not my daylee driver its a project dont bash


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pics and videos!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

BigBladePusher;1539497 said:


> and remember this is a yard rig not my daylee driver its a project dont bash


Oh...a yard rig.Thumbs Up

I thought you wanted to drive around like this. Pics and video are a must or it didn't happen!


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

In for pics.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

oh god i cant wait for the pictures of this one


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

lets see it!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

thesnowman269;1546931 said:


> oh god i cant wait for the pictures of this one





indplstim;1546946 said:


> lets see it!


I would not hold my breath. I doubt it has been completed.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

2COR517;1547496 said:


> I would not hold my breath. I doubt it *will ever be* completed.


Fixed if for you!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

2COR517;1547496 said:


> I would not hold my breath. I *know* it *will never be *completed.


fixed it one more time....


----------

